# Useful tool some might not know about



## Alcap (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a air hammer adapter to use on standard 3/8” drive crows foot wrenches . It seems it’s no longer being made but might be a nice little project for some . I was changing the water pump on my S10 Blazer , it uses a clutch fan threaded to the pump shaft , there are specialty  made tools using an air hammer . I drilled some holes in an old adjustable wrench and just a few seconds it broke free . I was not able to do it by hand using that same wrench with a bar to keep the pulley from turning ( the bar was not needed using the air hammer ) .Here’s a link to a post with some pictures with more explanation of being used with crows foot  http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/topic/15326-crows-foot-air-hammer-adapter/.


----------



## fixit (Jun 8, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I have a air hammer adapter to use on standard 3/8” drive crows foot wrenches . It seems it’s no longer being made but might be a nice little project for some . I was changing the water pump on my S10 Blazer , it uses a clutch fan threaded to the pump shaft , there are specialty  made tools using an air hammer . I drilled some holes in an old adjustable wrench and just a few seconds it broke free . I was not able to do it by hand using that same wrench with a bar to keep the pulley from turning ( the bar was not needed using the air hammer ) .Here’s a link to a post with some pictures with more explanation of being used with crows foot  http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/topic/15326-crows-foot-air-hammer-adapter/.


PERFECT!!!!!!


----------



## rjs44032 (Jun 8, 2021)

That is a really clever idea. Thanks for sharing!

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 8, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I have a air hammer adapter to use on standard 3/8” drive crows foot wrenches . It seems it’s no longer being made but might be a nice little project for some . I was changing the water pump on my S10 Blazer , it uses a clutch fan threaded to the pump shaft , there are specialty  made tools using an air hammer . I drilled some holes in an old adjustable wrench and just a few seconds it broke free . I was not able to do it by hand using that same wrench with a bar to keep the pulley from turning ( the bar was not needed using the air hammer ) .Here’s a link to a post with some pictures with more explanation of being used with crows foot  http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/topic/15326-crows-foot-air-hammer-adapter/.


Great idea!  I am a firm believer in making/using  custom tools.


----------

